# RDA'S Arriving soon - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

Hello all

Thought we would just give you a heads up on some of the RDA's clones arriving in the next week or so.

Veritas
Hobo V2
Little Boy
Dark Horse
Kayfun Lite Plus V2
Onslaught 

Pricing to be confirmed soon  But I'm sure as you know they will be really good as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Hello all
> 
> Thought we would just give you a heads up on some of the RDA's clones arriving in the next week or so.
> 
> ...



No Lancia? 

Some awesome RDA's you have there though. 

Who is the manufacturer of these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (3/11/14)

what @Yiannaki said

if it's a good clone put me down for a dark horse, pending confirmation of price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Aww... no Magma


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/14)

If the prices are good ill be taking 4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/14)

@Yiannaki it all depends on who has stock at the time. Our sourcing agent gets from Ivogo or Ephro usually. Both brands we are happy with and quality is tops.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (15/11/14)

@Sir Vape when will these puppies land in SA?


----------

